# The best places to advertise my t shirt website



## urbandubz (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello people,

I 've just started up a Dance / Urban music related T-Shirt online shop, and Im looking for ways to advertise my website online.

Can anyone recommend any websites I should be advertising on??
I'e Directories etc......

Many thanks

Jeremy


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Have you read through the various topics in this forum?

You'll find lots of great general tips there.

Do you like your t-shirts (meaning, would you consider yourself to be a part of your target market)?

If so, what websites do YOU visit when looking for dance/urban music related things? That will give you a good start.


----------



## urbandubz (Sep 18, 2006)

i sure will be doing that...
cheers
j


----------



## Xenyo (Jun 9, 2006)

Contributing to related forums are always a good start if we are talking about online marketing. Offline, maybe make some flyers to distribute at the shows that you think your shirts will appeal to.


----------



## promptees (Oct 9, 2006)

myspace and xanga and other community based websites are a great way but they're also very cumbersome. I know many people that are starting their own clothing line and believe it or not panic39 on myspace is headquartered in chino hills california. i live in anaheim but have friends on the east coast and was surprised to hear that they heard of panic39 through myspace. 

you can gain a lot of exposure but it's a lot of maintainance if you don't mind that. i don't think advertising a brand name clothing line on a website would be very effective. 

Creating a brand name clothing line is very difficult. most celebrities are the ones that come out with well known labels because they already have the exposure but companies like 'not of this world' and 'rvca' have done very well in southern california and have been expanding around the world.

my advice? contact merchants/retailers that may be interested in selling your line and if you have to give them the shirts for free. if they sell you'll most likely hear from them again. 

check out notw.com. they're a christian tshirt company with awesome designs. i didn't know who they were until recently when i noticed every single car plastered with their logo in SoCal. 

good luck!


----------



## vintagediscount (Oct 9, 2006)

One cheap form of marketing which I do for my online company is buttons. I purchased a 1 - 1/2" button maker and with every shirt we sell we put a button on it. 1,000 buttons will cost you about $50 (plus the cutter and button maker are about $300) plus labor. The reason I use the button is because I actually don't produce the product I use (I deal with Vintage Clothing) so this is sort of our branding. You can also hand them out everywhere you go. Don't know if buttons are big in the dance / urban community, but thought I would pass it along.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Joe, thanks for the tip! 

Welcome to the T-Shirt Forums!


----------



## PeterPromo (Oct 10, 2006)

myspace is for sure a really good place to promote your t-shirt brand.


----------



## promptees (Oct 9, 2006)

also, if you're familiar with video you can possibly put up an advertisement on youtube.com. they're a really hot site that just got bought out by a very google (some big company). make up a little commercial with your shirts and brand name and paste it all over youtube. check it [email protected]


----------

